# Paypal-Phishing: Betrüger schreiben Mails mit echten Daten



## reloaded (11 Februar 2014)

Hallo Heiko,

sie sollten ihre Adresse in dem Zug auch besser unkenntlich machen, Man kann Plz Ort und Strasse bei 100facher vergroesserung super auslesen.


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2014)

Das geht sogar noch einfacher über unser Impressum das ja nach deutschem Recht vorgeschrieben ist. Man muss sich also überhaupt nicht die Mühe machen.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!


----------

